# Radiomir Logo 3 Days PAM00753



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

So, the Panerai obsession continues. This is not an "incoming", though. I was just recently learning a bit more about this model. It started with an interest in the Radiomir 8 Days PAM00610, and I really like the dial simplicity and the 45mm size. On the other hand, I have always admired the Luminor Base Logo model, just that I have a preference for Radiomir. And I love my Luminor 562, though, with the 8 Day power reserve.

I'm sure most of you guys know all of this already, but I just wanted to post a thread about it and see if it sparks any interest, and also to possibly learn some more about this model.

I saw the Radiomir Logo the other day, and instantly loved it. It has the new P.6000 3 Day movement, and I wondered what the difference is between it and the P.3000. Among other things, the P.6000 has only one barrel, whereas the P.3000 has two. I am not that technically informed, though, as to what advantage either would have, as they both have a power reserve of 3 days.

What intrigues me most, though, is that the P.6000 has a hacking seconds function, "For greater precision when adjusting the time, the calibre also has the device which stops the balance when the winding crown is pulled out." Is this a first with Panerai in house manual winding movements?

There is also a Radiomir Black Seal Logo 3 Days PAM00754 which has small seconds dial at 9 o'clock.









It also has a solid screw in case back, which I find rather appealing.









I feel that this might be my next Panerai, although with funds as they are the purchase is not imminent. Anyway, I thought it interesting that the local Boutique already has this model - at a reasonable $5100CAD - yet it is still not on the Panerai website.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Support your thread. Watches in question, 753, 610 and more, the awesome 190. All 45MM. We had a small gathering the other day (Aug 15). More pictures for you.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

waikeekee said:


> Support your thread. Watches in question, 753, 610 and more, the awesome 190. All 45MM. We had a small gathering the other day (Aug 15). More pictures for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much! Love the photos. And I was wrong about the case back, it is snap in and not screw in. Still, they manage to get 100m water resitance.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Just wondering what you guys' opinions are of the snap in case back? I would prefer screw in myself, but still seems that it is able to attain 100m water resistance.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Carl,
You have this Panerai sickness really badly!

The 753 looks like a really nice Watch. 

I should have tested the P.5000 movement today as to whether it hacks but I am guessing not. 

I do like hacking on a Watch but on a Watch without a running seconds hand, I would not be concerned either way but I do realise that these Watches have got a version with a running seconds hand and without.


----------



## jalcas (Jul 26, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> Just wondering what you guys' opinions are of the snap in case back? I would prefer screw in myself, but still seems that it is able to attain 100m water resistance.


Was looking at the boutique two weeks ago and was drawn to both the 753 and 754. Finding out they were snap back was a disappointment.

It is impressive that Panerai guarantees 100m though and I like how a snap back reduces a watch's height.

For now it is a dealbreaker but I am starting to mind it less and less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I trust in Panerai’s Watch making, so the snap back would not put me off personally.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

jalcas said:


> Was looking at the boutique two weeks ago and was drawn to both the 753 and 754. Finding out they were snap back was a disappointment.
> 
> It is impressive that Panerai guarantees 100m though and I like how a snap back reduces a watch's height.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts. I never considered that the snap back might reduce the height. It is a bit disappointing, to be honest, although I don't know yet if it would be a deal breaker. Like Dan says, I also have a trust in Panerai capabilities, now owning three of their watches.

I would bet that once I take another look at the watch it will no longer be an issue. More than anything, it would be nice to know why Panerai chose this type of case back. Maybe that answer will never be forthcoming. They would obviously try and convince the client that the snap back is in no way inferior to the screw back. In the end, perhaps that is even true, at least for watches with 100m depth rating and less, and then it comes down to personal choice and personal opinion.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Personally I prefer screw back as it gives extra peace of mind

Even my Gshock (GW5000) have screw back instead of snap back

Perhaps that's why I stay away from the recent models from Panerai,it seems they try to cut corner thus end up cheapening the brand itself


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Synequano said:


> Personally I prefer screw back as it gives extra peace of mind
> 
> Even my Gshock (GW5000) have screw back instead of snap back
> 
> Perhaps that's why I stay away from the recent models from Panerai,it seems they try to cut corner thus end up cheapening the brand itself


I'm actually thinking that I might take another look at the 610. That is the model that got me interested in the 45mm Radiomir in the first place. I have to admit that although I like the idea of a solid case back, the fact it is not screw down does bother me to a certain extent. Unfortunately, I have no idea of the costs involved in manufacturing a screw back as opposed to a snap back. If I could find out a logical reason that Panerai chose the snap back, and a reason that could convince me of it's legitimacy, it might not bother me. If it really is to make the watch thinner, and for aesthetic purposes in being able to center the Panerai logo and other engravings etc. then I could buy it. But I am fairly convinced it is a cost cutting measure. Then I just have to accept the fact and make up my mind that it will not bother me, or move on to another model.


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

@Carlhaluss

Unless you are only interested in the Radiomir, may I suggest a 372/422 or a submersible like a 1024/1305/1389 or the BMG TECH for your next indulgence.

These are all standard production. You might also wanna get another special edition but they are hard to come by. IMO - a Panerai 372 is like a Rolex Submariner. Very iconic of the brand.

And yeah! I also think having a snap-on caseback is cutting corners on the production cost.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

waikeekee said:


> @Carlhaluss
> 
> Unless you are only interested in the Radiomir, may I suggest a 372/422 or a submersible like a 1024/1305/1389 or the BMG TECH for your next indulgence.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those suggestions. I actually was particularly interested in the slightly smaller (45mm) Radiomir. Just feels and looks a bit smaller than my other more bulky models. Just to give me a bit more versatility. But, as you suggest, maybe I will start seriously looking at some other models. Although I have the 562, which I love, I am more attracted to the Radiomir case style. My one criteria is that it must not have a date complication.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I started to look again at the Panerai website. They revamped it fairly recently, but only just now added the ability to display prices in CAD. I had forgotten some of the prices.

Anyway, I have to admit surprise when I took a look at the 753 last week: $5100CAD. The next Radiomir of interest to me is the 8 Days 610: $7300CAD. To me, that is quite a significant difference:$2200CAD. I really had not realized there is that much of a price difference. For that amount, there would be a few cost cutting measures I could forgive. To my mind, however, the biggest difference is the solid case back. For that amount of difference, I think I can get past the snap back. The new P.6000 movement is apparently a bit thinner, as well it has a hacking seconds function which, although not a big deal, is a bonus for me. It would be interesting to test it's accuracy.

From here, I have to totally rely on my belief - as gained by my three present Panerai models - that Panerai still does make an excellent product.

The next lowest price Panerai model is the Luminor 3 Days Base Logo. It has the same snap case back, and P.6000 movement. MSRP is $6000CAD, which is $900CAD more than the 753.

Having spent a ton of money on watches lately, saving $2200 is very attractive to me. I also marginally prefer the 753 dial or the 610, simply because it has the Logo. Of course, I could save $5100 by getting no new watch at all.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Carl,if you're willing to go smaller and no date,do check 337-338 they're 42mm yet still unmistakably a Panerai...they only made them for a year (2010)










Up to 2016,I heard some European boutiques still have them in stock as they were released at the wrong time where the big watch trend was in full swing


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Synequano said:


> Carl,if you're willing to go smaller and no date,do check 337-338 they're 42mm yet still unmistakably a Panerai...they only made them for a year (2010)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to take a look at that, although I am not crazy about the small seconds. Still, worth having a look. A 42mm Radiomir is quite unique, but I can imagine it would not have gone over too well.

For the time being, I am going back to the Boutique today and take another look at the 753. I must admit, my first impression last week was totally positive. And I really would like to have a Logo model.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Synequano said:


> Carl,if you're willing to go smaller and no date,do check 337-338 they're 42mm yet still unmistakably a Panerai...they only made them for a year (2010)
> 
> Up to 2016,I heard some European boutiques still have them in stock as they were released at the wrong time where the big watch trend was in full swing


I did take a quick look, and was quite surprised. They actually have an in house movement. At the time they were around 7 grand USD and, from what I can see, are still around the same price even for a pre-owned. Seems like now they might be back in demand.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Yes,currently they're back in demand because of the smaller size and the lighter case (on 338's case,titanium)

Recently I think there are very few smaller pams in titanium case...I think I can only recall the 728 due that has titanium case


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I went to the Radiomir Boutique again today, and took a good, long look at the 753. As far as I am concerned, this watch is a terrific value. And, I must give full credit to the boutique manager for being totally honest. She did say that the snap in case back is indeed a cost saving measure, and gave no apologies for that. That is really the only cost saving measure that is obvious. The P.6000 movement is a bonus as it is a bit thinner and has the hacking seconds. Side-by-side with my 720, the watch is very obviously thinner. Not only because of the domed crystal on the 720, but the case itself is at least a couple of mm thinner. The watch fits beautifully on the wrist, and even the 2mm smaller case does make a difference visually.

Unfortunately, I realized when I was trying on the watch, that one of my main reasons for getting it would be because of the price. I cannot remember in the past decade where Panerai has offered a watch at this low a price. It is a beautiful watch, and even though it does not have a screw down case back I would not hesitate to recommend it. As is usual for Panerai, they are going to make 1000 of this particular designation of the model.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks Carl; I have a feeling that you will be purchasing your fourth Panerai soon!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

dantan said:


> Thanks Carl; I have a feeling that you will be purchasing your fourth Panerai soon!


Well, Dan, it is really difficult to get the model out of my mind. At this point, however, i am asking myself whether or not I am buying it just for the sake of having another Panerai/new watch or because of the reasonable price. That is one aspect of being retired: One has plenty of free time to wander about looking and trying new watches. However, unlike previously, I am concentrating on having a collection of watches that are all going to get wrist time. Even though the 753 is "only" 5 grand, there are lots of other things I can do with that money. No doubt, in the eyes of some, "That watch looks exactly like one you have!" Well, in fact, it is a completely different watch to me, that is why it holds my interest so much.

I hate to think of any watch as "entry level", just not liking the term, but the fact of the matter is that it really is. If you consider the Rolex OP34 I had, many consider it to be entry level. In fact, other than having no date function, it has all the attributes of any of the more expensive models, including a screw in case back, which they all have. On the other hand, the Panerai undercuts most of the competition by almost a grand, including the new Omega Railmaster for example, when it comes to their most affordable watch. By almost a grand. I do find that impressive.

Anyway, I am just a babbling brook again. I guess the next few days will tell whether I go for the 753 or not. Thing is, I have acquired a fondness for the 753, and just want to be certain it stays that way if I own one.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Good thinking, Carl, and some good points that you brought out here.

You do have a couple of Watches that you could sell and comfortably purchase one of these, but I am sure that you will make the right decision one way or another!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

dantan said:


> Good thinking, Carl, and some good points that you brought out here.
> 
> You do have a couple of Watches that you could sell and comfortably purchase one of these, but I am sure that you will make the right decision one way or another!


Thanks, Dan. I really appreciate your input. I am at the point in my collection, after much serious thought, where I really don't want to sell anything that I currently have. And while I could certainly acquire the 753 anyway without selling (I promised myself no more new watches unless I sell first!). But rules are made to be broken! It would have to be a watch that I never intend to sell.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Fair enough, Carl!

I also am at a point whereby I really do not wish to purchase a Watch until I have sold a Watch.

Saying that, I only have 6 nice Watches left, so not many options to sell!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Carl,I think you better slow down a bit,just enjoy your pams and relax while you further refine your taste on Panerai

I started with pam from 2006,but my madness happened back in 2012 when I bought 6 Panerais (well,actually 7 but the other one is a gift for my mom) within 7 months period...after that i decided to wait a bit for something that I'm in love with instead of something that I simply like so after that I only limit myself to 1-2 pieces per year that I love and can comfortably afford (preferably

Recently the dealer that I often work with emailed me because he got pam 163 and the price is quite attractive,but I decided to pass as I'm simply not in love with that watch despite all the bells and whistles (the only 44mm radiomir in existence,it has vintage cal 234 movt inside and limited to only 230 pieces)

There are lots of interesting watches but I only have one watch wearing wrist and limited budget,so I have to be selective with what I put into my pamily because it has to compete with some of my most worn pieces (pam 345,368 and JLC NSA)


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Synequano said:


> Carl,I think you better slow down a bit,just enjoy your pams and relax while you further refine your taste on Panerai
> 
> I started with pam from 2006,but my madness happened back in 2012 when I bought 6 Panerais (well,actually 7 but the other one is a gift for my mom) within 7 months period...after that i decided to wait a bit for something that I'm in love with instead of something that I simply like so after that I only limit myself to 1-2 pieces per year that I love and can comfortably afford (preferably
> 
> ...


Thanks for your healthy thoughts! I was out today, and passed by downtown. I just don't think that now is the right time for me either, and I really don't think the 753 would be the right one. I might consider a 610 later on. Right now, I do have a great little collection with my 3, and I think it is time to slow down a bit and enjoy what I have. Not just my Panerai pieces, but all my other watches as well.

And I keep thinking about Basel 2019. There might be something new and exciting that I would wish I had waited for! It is always exciting to come home with a new watch, and I think that was a large part of the driving force behind my enthusiasm for the 753.

That PAM 163 is indeed a very unique piece. I took a look at one just now, with the Valjoux movement and all. Somehow, it looks like a cross between a Radiomir and another brand, I just can't quite think which one, at least that is how I see it. But you're right. To buy it just because of it's uniqueness and not really loving it would be a mistake.

Fortunately, there are lots more watches out there! I am actually looking at a JLC Reverso Tribute watch, the model which Dantan owns. That may be a possibility later on as well.

Thanks for all your thoughts and words of wisdom!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## shockunit (Oct 14, 2008)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TudorBreitingFan (Mar 23, 2021)

waikeekee said:


> Support your thread. Watches in question, 753, 610 and more, the awesome 190. All 45MM. We had a small gathering the other day (Aug 15). More pictures for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey. What strap is the 753 on? Text me at 716-603-6800 and let me know! I love it and have a 753. Thanks


----------

